# List all Women's Specific bikes with Ultegra groupsets here.



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

I'm looking to see all options on women specific bikes (frames) with the ultregra groupset. Oh yea, *CARBON FRAME*.
No customs please.

I'll start with:

-Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Femenine
-Cannondale Six Carbon 3 Femenine
-Scott Contessa CR1 Pro
-Felt ZW4


What else?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Trek Madone 5.1 WSD and 5.2 WSD.

BTW, I upgraded my Trek 2.3 WSD to a Untegra groupset and noticed *no* significant improvement over the 105.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Specialized Ruby or Amira


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Jamis Xenith Race Femme

But why limit yourself to complete bikes? There are lots of frames you could get & build up with Ultegra. Look 585 Elle/Optimum comes to mind.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

stover said:


> Specialized Ruby or Amira


specific models


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

You can get the Orbea Diva with Ultegra.


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

*drool* I SO want an Orbea Diva... but can't afford one! Right now I'm stuck with my too big 1987 vintage Vitus 979 (sux not having money) that I rebuilt this past year.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

The Ruby and Amira are specific models.

Amira Expert is Ultegra:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45688&menuItemId=0

Ruby Expert is too:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45827&menuItemId=0


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been looking at carbon WSD bikes for my wife (she currently rides a ti Seven Alaris). I have been looking at the Orbea Diva and the Wilier Mimosa. I've been looking at buying the frame only, but I think both are offered with Ultegra builds.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Pinarello FP3 Women's Ultegra complete bike - just ordered one for my wife.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

BH Cristal

http://www.bhbikes-us.com/bikes.php#


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

For those going to the BH site, the Cristal is the womens frame.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

Orbea Onix TLT Triple Ultegra build. May check out backyardbikes.com outside of Milwaukee (they ship). They have a huge selection of lightly used bikes (Many brands) for greatly reduced prices.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Look makes a women's specific frame. It's the 585 Elle.


----------

